# Great Idea but...



## burtie (31 January 2013)

Is the New Forest South East or South West?

Or shall I just frequent both?


----------



## humblepie (31 January 2013)

I am in the middle too - generally known as central south or between the pages of the map. 

I am going to frequent both.


----------



## Lady La La (31 January 2013)

I've decided to frequent both the South East and East Anglia


----------



## Hunter93 (31 January 2013)

Where's oxfordshire meant to be! Uh ohhhh


----------



## Dumbo (31 January 2013)

I'm oxfordshire too - there needs to be a south central!


----------



## Hunter93 (31 January 2013)

Yes there does! Every website we belong to a different part of England


----------



## Toffee44 (31 January 2013)

Chichester I think I am southeast but sometimes south west lol


----------



## sj_xc_hannah_ (31 January 2013)

Agreed, needs to be a south central, I'm Hampshire almost directly above Portsmouth, right in the middle!


----------



## Dumbo (31 January 2013)

I have asked the TFC


----------



## Surreydeb (31 January 2013)

Ive just noticed that there is a regional map in the Forum Notices section near the bottom of the list.


----------



## teapot (1 February 2013)

Toffee44 said:



			Chichester I think I am southeast but sometimes south west lol
		
Click to expand...

Definitely South East, be better if it was just South as I see Kent and East Sussex as South East


----------



## LaurenyLou (1 February 2013)

London?  I used to think that came under it's own but I was born in Kent so guess I am a real South Eastern girl!


----------



## humblepie (1 February 2013)

Surreydeb -well spotted on the map.  I am on the line I think and will frequent both as if events etc are being discussed like to know what is happening in both areas.


----------



## Hot2Trot (1 February 2013)

Lady La La said:



			I've decided to frequent both the South East and East Anglia 

Click to expand...

Its difficult with Essex.  Sometimes we are South East.  Sometimes just East.  I am observing and judging which people seem better and then i'll tag along with them!!


----------



## beccylovespurple (10 February 2013)

burtie said:



			Is the New Forest South East or South West?

Or shall I just frequent both?
		
Click to expand...

I think it makes sense to frequent both.  Although it looks like the forest comes under the South East, Dorset is closer than most of the rest of the South East so there is probably relevant stuff there too.


----------

